# Superbowl get-together?



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone up for a Superbowl mini-bash?

I believe the Superbowl is also Mardi Gras weekend this year, so that may preclude some from being able to make it. But, my wife and I were kicking the idea around yesterday while watching the games.

What do y'all think?

Felix


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I most likely will be tied up at the resturant with the SUPER BOWL and Mardi Gras. If not I'll bring something over. 

You live on 90 correct?


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm up for watching some fannies.... eeerr... I meant, football! :letsdrink


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Deeplines (1/16/2008)*I most likely will be tied up at the resturant with the SUPER BOWL and Mardi Gras. If not I'll bring something over.
> 
> You live on 90 correct?


6736 Helms Rd.

It's just South of Mobile Hwy.East of Beulah Rd. West of Beulah School Rd.

Haven't made any official plans yet, but you can bet on beer and food in abundance... just not sure exactly what yet.

All are welcome, just let me know so we'll have an idea of how many people will come.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok folks, we're just about a week away... Sunday Feb. 3.

All are welcome. Who's in?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

YEP, I knew it. WOrking that SUNDAY. :banghead:banghead

DO you still do your poker nights?


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

i will be at work unfortunately. be the first super bowl i have missed in years. well if y'all eat to much and need help, you know where i'll be. scared heart ED.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Deeplines (1/29/2008)*YEP, I knew it. WOrking that SUNDAY. :banghead:banghead
> 
> DO you still do your poker nights?


Actually, Murph, I haven't hosted any games at my place. I usually go over to Rick's (Chickenhawk) house to play. I haven't been going much lately... going back to school has put a serious damper on my play time.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

FELIX, I want to thank you and Amanda for hosting the SuperBowl. Had a great time and I have to get up there, not that far either, and check out the property in the DAY TIME. 

Thanks again and the chili hit the spot when I got home. :clap


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad you made it!

The turnout was pretty small, but it was still a good time.

I'll get with ya soon about next week.


----------

